#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Очень буддийский ролик

## Thaitali

Очень буддийский - рекламный  ролик тайского оператора сотовой связи ( 3 минуты)

----------

Aion (19.09.2013), AlexТ (17.09.2013), AndyZ (17.09.2013), Eugeny (17.09.2013), Hang Gahm (20.09.2013), Pedma Kalzang (17.09.2013), Pema Sonam (17.09.2013), sergey (17.09.2013), Александр Сергеевич (17.09.2013), Алексей Белый (17.09.2013), Ануруддха (18.09.2013), Аньезка (19.09.2013), Денис Евгеньев (18.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (17.09.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (18.09.2013), Дхармананда (17.09.2013), Игорь С (24.10.2013), Мира Смирнова (19.09.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (17.09.2013), Николас (18.09.2013), Паня (18.09.2013), Сергей Ч (17.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2013), Читтадхаммо (17.09.2013)

----------


## Anthony

Фигасе, у них хронометражи в рекламе

----------

Александр Сергеевич (17.09.2013)

----------


## Александр Сергеевич

> Фигасе, у них хронометражи в рекламе


Да уж, как в кино сходил.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Мне кажется, это социальная реклама, сделанная на деньги оператора сотовой связи, а не реклама самого оператора. Отсюда и хронометраж.

----------

AndyZ (17.09.2013), Александр Сергеевич (17.09.2013), Буль (18.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (17.09.2013), Читтадхаммо (17.09.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Мне кажется, это социальная реклама, сделанная на деньги оператора сотовой связи, а не реклама самого оператора. Отсюда и хронометраж.


скорее всего, это реклама или для метро (в вагонах телевизоры и там рекламу крутят длинную) или для кинотеатров (тоже долгие ролики).

----------

Джнянаваджра (17.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> скорее всего, это реклама или для метро (в вагонах телевизоры и там рекламу крутят длинную) или для кинотеатров (тоже долгие ролики).


А что это за оператор-то? А то не очень ясно по ролику - сюжет всё заслоняет.

----------


## Thaitali

> А что это за оператор-то? А то не очень ясно по ролику - сюжет всё заслоняет.


оператор True Move

----------

Джнянаваджра (17.09.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> оператор True Move


А как это перевести? "Действительно цепляет"?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

это название оператора, его не надо переводить. Никак

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> оператор True Move


Вроде через него  мобильным интернетом пользовался я в Таиланде ,очень честный оператор сотовой связи ,так как брал 3000минут интернета и от недоверия постоянно проверял баланс использованных минут и ни разу не было обмана .У нас же ,что мтс ,что мегафон обманывают по полной -только успевают гигайты приписывать.

----------

Thaitali (17.09.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Вроде через него  мобильным интернетом пользовался я в Таиланде ,очень честный оператор сотовой связи ,так как брал 3000минут интернета и от недоверия постоянно проверял баланс использованных минут и ни разу не было обмана .У нас же ,что мтс ,что мегафон обманывают по полной -только успевают гигайты приписывать.


я тоже часто приятно поражаюсь честности большинства тайских компаний, да и людей тоже. Их желанию поделиться, давать, дарить. буддийская страна) 
как слоган этого ролика "Giving is the best communication"

----------


## Ассаджи

У нас тоже есть добрые люди)
Рекомендую http://darudar.org - дарите и будьте одариваемы!

----------

Thaitali (18.09.2013), Читтадхаммо (18.09.2013)

----------


## Бо

Это переделанная на тайский лад история про стакан молока, которую приписывают Доктору Говарду Келли (гинеколог). - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Atwood_Kelly
 Вот история: 




> Стакан молока
> 
> Ховард Келли, подросток-сирота, был очень беден. Чтобы заработать себе на хлеб и на обучение, он разносил разные мелкие товары по домам. Однажды у него в кармане не осталось ни цента. Мучаясь от голода, он решил зайти в ближайший дом и попросить еды. Ему было ужасно неловко, но когда он подошел к дому,  он все же протянул руку к звонку и несколько раз нажал кнопку. На пороге стояла  молодая и очень красивая девушка.  Ховард  растерялся, было  стыдно просить у нее пищу. И тогда он, запинаясь,  сказал:
> 
> - Можно… попросить у вас… стакан воды?
> 
> Девушка поняла, что юноша голоден и принесла ему большой стакан молока. Ховард  выпил его и спросил:
> 
> - Сколько я вам должен?
> ...

----------

Thaitali (18.09.2013), Буль (18.09.2013), Паня (18.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2013), Читтадхаммо (19.09.2013)

----------


## Буль

Ну почему же ролик обязательно только буддийский? По-моему он общегуманный...

----------

Thaitali (18.09.2013), Рюдзи (20.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2013)

----------


## Буль

> У нас же ,что мтс ,что мегафон обманывают по полной -только успевают гигайты приписывать.


Ну, не знаю. Целое лето пользуюсь 3G от компании из трёх букв, поставил счётчик трафика. Всё было честно.

----------

Thaitali (18.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Ну почему же ролик обязательно только буддийский? По-моему он общегуманный...


просто только в буддизме, насколько я знаю, делается акцент на законе кармы, законе причины-следствия

----------


## Буль

> просто только в буддизме, насколько я знаю, делается акцент на законе кармы, законе причины-следствия


... и воздастся вам по делам вашим?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Thaitali (18.09.2013), Паня (18.09.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> ... и воздастся вам по делам вашим?


да, вроде о том же :Smilie:  только почему-то в буддийской стране это реально работает, наблюдаю это каждый день

----------

Мира Смирнова (19.09.2013)

----------


## Буль

> да, вроде о том же только почему-то в буддийской стране это реально работает, наблюдаю это каждый день


А в то время, когда вы наблюдаете это в буддийской стране, в не-буддийских странах это не работает? Или вы просто этого не наблюдаете, м?  :Wink:

----------


## Thaitali

хочется верить, что я этого просто не наблюдаю, и это есть в такой же мере, как и в буддийских странах :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Смотрел 2 раза, ничего не понял. Восток - дело тонкое...  :EEK!:

----------


## Елена Саяпина

умеют тайцы слезевыжимательную рекламу снимать  :Smilie:  я как-то в BTS рыдала от ролика, посвященного Дню отца.

----------

Thaitali (19.09.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (19.09.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Смотрел 2 раза, ничего не понял. Восток - дело тонкое...


Там же ж ангельские субтитры для тех, кто не понимает по-тайски.

----------

Джнянаваджра (19.09.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> да, вроде о том же только почему-то в буддийской стране это реально работает, наблюдаю это каждый день


тут дело не только в буддизме. Страна не переживала социальных потрясений вообще никогда, развитие было эволюционным. Эдакая азиатская Швейцария. В соседнем Лоасе, ВЬетнамие, Бирме и Камбодже все совсем не так благостно на сегодняшний день.

----------

Thaitali (19.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Там же ж ангельские субтитры для тех, кто не понимает по-тайски.


Увы, они не способствуют моему пониманию.  :Cry:  Может, по-простому, переведёте, о чём ролик?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Увы, они не способствуют моему пониманию.  Может, по-простому, переведёте, о чём ролик?


мальчик спер лекарства, его поймали, дядька заплатил за эти лекарста и еще супа дал для больной мамы. Когда через 30 лет дядьку приобнял кондратий, его врачом оказался тот самый мальчик, и мальчик сделал так, что лечение стало для дядечки бесплатно. Ну и вообще вырос достойным хорошим человеком  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (19.09.2013), Паня (20.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Супер! 
Сильно напомнило Ким Ки Дук, вообще люблю азиатское кино (кроме Вонга Кар Вай :Smilie: )

----------

Алик (20.09.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Ну, не знаю. Целое лето пользуюсь 3G от компании из трёх букв, поставил счётчик трафика. Всё было честно.


Это мелочь ,а вот еще мои запасные симки ,которые лежат у меня в квартире сами по себе путешествуют ,так как с них постоянно снимается за входящие звонки и.т.д..Они вынужденно честные у вас ,так как там люди молчат не будут ,а здесь обычно все недовольны ,но никто не пойдет жаловаться и разбираться .

----------


## Буль

> Это мелочь ,а вот еще мои запасные симки ,которые лежат у меня в квартире сами по себе путешествуют ,так как с них постоянно снимается за входящие звонки и.т.д..Они вынужденно честные у вас ,так как там люди молчат не будут ,а здесь обычно все недовольны ,но никто не пойдет жаловаться и разбираться .


Кто мешает?

----------


## Thaitali

> тут дело не только в буддизме. Страна не переживала социальных потрясений вообще никогда, развитие было эволюционным. Эдакая азиатская Швейцария. В соседнем Лоасе, ВЬетнамие, Бирме и Камбодже все совсем не так благостно на сегодняшний день.


да, не только в буддизме, но согласитесь, что буддийские (общегуманные :Smilie:  принципы у них лучше работают, чем у нас. Например король Таиланда, да и вся его семья, живут в соответствии с буддийскими принципами - всю жизнь они служат людям, помогают им на деле, поддерживают монастыри, да и сам король какое-то время был монахом. И люди в ответ на такую заботу о них, искренне любят короля и в большинстве своем стараются выполнять свою работу как можно лучше, на благо своей страны. Мне кажется, у них с детства есть глубокое понимание: чем больше делаешь хорошего, отдаешь - тем больше получишь хорошего и счастливее живешь. И это видно в их делах, а не только на словах.

----------

Алик (20.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (19.09.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> умеют тайцы слезевыжимательную рекламу снимать  я как-то в BTS рыдала от ролика, посвященного Дню отца.


к отцу и матери у них тоже очень буддийское отношение и почитание, это отдельный разговор. Думаю, что все это воспитывается в детстве, понять бы еще как, чтобы и у нас в стране все также хорошо работало на деле :Smilie:

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Думаю, что все это воспитывается в детстве, понять бы еще как...


на собственном примере :Smilie:

----------

Thaitali (19.09.2013), Алик (20.09.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

Ну с мудрыми монархами стране везло, тут ничего не попишешь. 

А вот про глубокое пониманеи с детства про что сем больше отдаешь, тем больше получаешь, это вы уже выдаете желаемое за действительное.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> к отцу и матери у них тоже очень буддийское отношение и почитание, это отдельный разговор. Думаю, что все это воспитывается в детстве, понять бы еще как, чтобы и у нас в стране все также хорошо работало на деле


тут я с вами не согласна. Это зачастую приобретает не менее уродливые формы, чем традиционное росскийское паразитирование на родителях. Только тут паразитируют на детях.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> тут я с вами не согласна. Это зачастую приобретает не менее уродливые формы, чем традиционное росскийское паразитирование на родителях. Только тут паразитируют на детях.


какие уродливые формы?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> какие уродливые формы?


например, когда муж с женой упахиваются и не могут себе позволить завести детей, потому что так получилось, что они единственные дети, а их вполен трудоспособыне родители (4 штуки) в 45 лет решили, что все. свое они отработали и можно наслаждаться заслуженным отдыхом. Про всякие особо сочные истории, когда дочка олжна идти работаь в бар, потому что маме еще больше на себя надо навешать золота, чтобы перед соседями форсить, даже не будем говорить, там истории одна другой гаже.

----------

Дхармананда (19.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

все-таки в большинстве своем (если не говорить о таких крайностях),  тайцы относятся и к родителям и ко всем старикам очень уважительно и почтительно. Работающие дети (при хорошем буддийском воспитании) считают своим долгом помогать старым и больным родителям и материально и физически. При практически полном отсутствии пенсий и домов престарелых.

----------

Алик (20.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (19.09.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> все-таки в большинстве своем (если не говорить о таких крайностях),  тайцы относятся и к родителям и ко всем старикам очень уважительно и почтительно. Работающие дети (при хорошем буддийском воспитании) считают своим долгом помогать старым и больным родителям и материально и физически. При практически полном отсутствии пенсий и домов престарелых.


Любые нормальные дети при нормальном воспитании помогают своим старым и больным родителям/родственникам. Но конкертно в Таиланде все начинается с того, что дети растут в атмосфере всеобщей лювби и обожания, их не считают обузой, а также никто не слышал о том, что материнство это подвиг. Хотя и это, к сожалению, меняется, особенно это заметно по Бангкоку.

----------

Thaitali (20.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (19.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Любые нормальные дети при нормальном воспитании помогают своим старым и больным родителям/родственникам. Но конкертно в Таиланде все начинается с того, что дети растут в атмосфере всеобщей лювби и обожания, их не считают обузой, а также никто не слышал о том, что материнство это подвиг.


Прямо как в моей (российской) семье...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Thaitali (20.09.2013), Карло (25.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (20.09.2013), Нико (20.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.09.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Кто мешает?


менталитет такой, культура - никто не хочет поставить другого в неловкое положение)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Прямо как в моей (российской) семье...


у вас же вроде нет детей?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> у вас же вроде нет детей?


В семье родителей Бао, значит.

----------

